# How long to get used to riding a fixed/SS?



## ChrisEyles (31 Mar 2015)

I'm curious, how long did it take you guys to get properly used to riding a fixed/SS (in months/years and miles/week)? 

I took out my SS the other week for a 40 miler, a shorter than usual distance for me (and flat-ish too), and it near killed me! Admittedly it isn't a road bike like I'm used to, but I found myself pining for either a lower or higher gear quite a lot of the time (mainly, I have to admit, a lower gear!). 

I guess it's just a case of mental/physical conditioning, but how long did it take for you all? Also, is it realistic to do 90% of your riding on a geared bike and expect to enjoy the other 10% on a fixed/SS, or is it more of an all or nothing sort of thing? 

I'm planning on building a fixed/SS road bike up when I've got rid of one of my current lot of projects/bikes (i.e. when I'm allowed!) - so just doing a little homework first


----------



## andyfraser (31 Mar 2015)

I'm fairly new to fixed. I only ride fixed for local journeys at the moment. It's mostly flat so I've not had the problem of wanting more gears. I still commute on my hybrid with gears and just use my fixed gear at weekends or in the evenings so yes, it's possible to split your time between geared and fixed.


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Mar 2015)

It doesn't take long to get used to riding a single gear, fixed or freewheel, as long as you have chosen your gear ratio wisely.
It will take a little longer to aquaint oneself with riding fixed, but only a matter of maybe a couple of weeks, depending on how often you ride, & how many miles. 

> How long is a piece of string? <


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

I rode a singlespeed bike off and on for a few years in the flattish Coventry area. I had chosen a gear ratio suitable for riding along at a reasonable pace. 39/15 gave me a range of 12-24 mph at 60-120 rpm, with a speed of 18 mph at my favoured cadence of about 90 rpm.

I had to freewheel on long downhills, and stand to go up short steep climbs, but generally I found it quite a nice bike to ride. 

Trying to make rapid starts at junctions was tricky, but I still had a freehub so I didn't have to get used to being forced to pedal all the time. It was only the same as riding a geared bike and not bothering to change up or down!


----------



## Ian H (31 Mar 2015)

I built my first fixed a little more than 30 years ago. Having ridden tandem before that I had got used to a 'soft' slowdown to freewheel (so as not to upset the stoker). This meant that I was never totally surprised by the fixed. I do remember getting double-vision on my first big descent — my pedaling is a bit smoother now.

And yes, I happily mix gears and fixed.


----------



## Okeydokey (1 Apr 2015)

I wonder about this, and I am entirely new to cycling but... if you have a geared bike and don't change gear it must be, in my potentially distorted world view the same as having a fixed gear bike. Then if you peddle at the same speed as the bike goes you have a perfect training session for riding a fixie. Maybe then... you could cautiously, whilst pretending to be back peddling whilst braking and viola! The whole experience for your proper deliberation and safe but flexible practice. Oh! if only the world was that simple


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2015)

Okeydokey said:


> I wonder about this, and I am entirely new to cycling but... if you have a geared bike and don't change gear it must be, in my potentially distorted world view the same as having a fixed gear bike.


No, it would be very similar to riding a _singlespeed_ bike since you would have the option of freewheeling, and would not get the 'flywheel effect' that helps the cranks through the deadspots on a fixed gear bike's pedal stroke.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2015)

I will be getting a ss in the next few weeks, am quite looking forward flipping the wheel and having a go 'fixie' style even if it is just round the local park.
I did ride to work without changing gear the other week to get an idea how it will feel to go single speed at least.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2015)

Single speed is like riding with one gear. Fixed is a different kettle of fish. If you are hunting for a lower gear, then you'd be advised to get one for now. I started fixed on 70" but almost immediately went to 74" then about a year later to 78" when I changed the chain ring. It will take a few weeks of riding (daily or regular) to be confident with the fixed gear, especially when descending.


----------



## andyfraser (1 Apr 2015)

I seem to have done very well converting to fixed. In a very short time, and only at weekends at the moment, I have the confidence to go anywhere in town and a few places beyond. On one of my regular loops there's only one place where I need to use the front brake. It's a steep drop from a cycle path to the road straight into a tight blind left turn. You need to practically stop to see if something's coming before turning left. I've had a couple of moments where I've forgotten I don't have a freewheel but I've handle them well.

All told I'm quite proud of myself and really enjoying it.


----------



## Bewar3them00n (16 Apr 2015)

I've been commuting on my SS for a week ( Bombtrack Arise 42/17 ratio I think) and have gotten into the groove pretty quick, the only issue is the hills, some steepish inclines need a tad more concentration one SS, one stretch (0.4mile 6.5%) in particular almost killed me on first attempt ( it was tough enough on a geared bike ) because I attacked it too fast, on the 2nd day, I got into a focussed groove and it was relatively straight forward.
The most important thing is that I'm loving the SS


----------



## Arthur (17 Apr 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Also, is it realistic to do 90% of your riding on a geared bike and expect to enjoy the other 10% on a fixed/SS, or is it more of an all or nothing sort of thing?



That's what I did for the first few months, but found my fixed rides were becoming far more satisfying than my geared rides. Now I do more like a 90% fixed and 10% geared ratio, normally only using the geared bike when I know there will be a lot of hills. Every time I return from one of those I've regretted not having attempted it fixed, so I've just ordered a spare chain and larger sprocket for just such rides. In terms of enjoyment, it's fast becoming an all or nothing thing for me.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback! 

I just got hold of a low end old 70s racer (a Saxon Sprint, I think) for the princely sum of £10. Since it needs a new rear wheel anyway, I'm now planning on building it up as a fixed gear to find out for myself  I'll post some piccies of the conversion when I get around to working on it. One immediate issue is the quill stem is seriously stuck into the frame...


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2015)

Fixed it took about a month and this was more about confidence in reaching a high cadence downhill than anything else. The first few times are like  

I have never ridden it in SS.


----------



## SSmatty (17 Apr 2015)

You don't need to change the stem though.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Apr 2015)

I was planning on keeping the stem, it's just an inch or so high at the moment and I can't lower it! The expanding cone/wedge nut thingy is out, but I guess the aluminium stem has corroded solidly into the steel frame. A quick google suggests this may not be fixable without destroying and removing the stem, in which case I'll probably just live with the bars being a bit high.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Apr 2015)

What do people reckon to using toe straps/clips with a fixed gear? I use these on all my other bikes (well, the old roadsters have clonking great big flats) and would rather stick with these than getting clip-in shoes and pedals if possible.


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Apr 2015)

I used to use clips & straps with fixed, for the very reason that that is what I was used to riding in.
You have to start off slowly & get both feet in, else you won't be able to, or at least I couldn't.
Edit: I used them slightly loose/did not pull them up tight.


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Apr 2015)

Whilst you can get used to general fixed riding in a few weeks, I reckon it took me the best part of a year to get 'comfortable' riding fast down hills. At first I couldn't manage much more than 25mph (72" gear/116rpm) but these days I'm happy up to about 170rpm and can manage 180 if the road's smooth and straight'ish.


----------



## DaveS (17 Apr 2015)

To answer the original question, it is all about mindset. On a geared bike we concentrate on making the most efficient use of the kit, on a single we concentrate on making the most efficient use of our bodies. Of you can make that mental switch, then only a matter of hours. If you can't, then, never.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2015)

SS took 0 days to get used to but I stayed SS to long believing the myth that fixed was tricky. It wasn't that bad when I finally flipped the hub to fixed; couldn't say the exact time when things got smooth and natural but it didn't take long to feel ok, probably one or two rides.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2015)

Doesn`t take long at all and I rode for 5 yrs on fixed before purchasing geared road bikes. In that time I changed and altered my gearing as my original 42 x 16 was to spinney . If you want to improve your leg speed and strength IMO its great.


----------



## ttcycle (20 Apr 2015)

It took me about a week and a half as had problems clipping into single sided cleats so swapped those for double sided ones. Once that was sorted it was a lot easier. Setting my pedals at traffic lights took a few goes to get right but the actual continual pedalling on fixed was fine and is one of the things I love about cycling fixed.


----------

